# Blue pollen



## hockeyfan_019 (Dec 1, 2019)

I saw this stuff yesterday for the first time, and I managed to get a few pictures, so I figured I'd post them here. Didn't see any last year. I saw some old posts on the forum about bees collecting from old tractor paint, but after doing a bit of online searching it seems to be coming from a plant around here called "Siberian Squill", a little blue bulb-plant I've seen growing in the woods, but not abundantly. Apparently the bees have found more than I have seen though, a number of them are carrying it in their baskets.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

i saw this cool blue pollen coming in also...very cool


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

Cool...really enjoyed this post.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

After 40 plus years, we finally know who has the blue food.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I actually think the new Search feature of the BS is working better than the old one.
Try "Siberian Squill".


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Good thought. A whole bunch of threads from years past pop right on up. And yes, the search function on this platform does seem to work much better than the old one where you had better luck using Google to find stuff on the Beesource forums.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> you had better luck using Google to find stuff on the Beesource forums.


Exactly.
Was my typical way back then.
Well, the darn thing is actually *finding *stuff now, for a good change.
Yay!


----------

